

Ask HN: Where would I go to learn about automatic printing? - djsamson

I'm pitching in my school's business plan competition next month and my startup idea includes a feature that would require automatic printing for standard (8.5 x 11") paper and envelopes. The text would be submitted by a user through my website. I was wondering if there is preexisting software that can accomplish this?
======
mneumegen
Something like <http://www.peecho.com/> or <http://www.fotomoto.com/> might be
a good fit.

